# Injectors for stage 4.25



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

Any injectors forsale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

You've got to be quick, good stuff sells fast


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

There’s a set of asnu for sale a few posts above yours. 1100cc ones. I used to have the same ones in mine when it was 4.25 a few years ago. Think people use 1050 or 1100cc ones, if I remember the spray pattern used to be better in the 1050cc ones but I believe it’s negligible anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think think both use 30degree cone on them

Might be the maps are based on 1050 or 1100 injectors

Maybe one of the tuners can see us straight?

Thanks


----------

